# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  [Xin Hỏi] Thép gió là gì?

## namrex

Cho em hỏi thép gió là gì và ứng dụng của thép gió trong cơ khí ạ. Em cảm ơn

----------


## ahdvip

@@, câu hỏi này nằm ở đây làm mình thấy choáng. Wikipedia có đó

----------


## occutit

Thép gió là thép sau khi tôi xong để trong gió. Còn ứng dụng thì em chịu ạ. HÌnh như nó có tên là M2 steel. Bác search thử xem.

----------

namrex

----------


## CKD

> Thép gió là một loại thép dụng cụ có tính chịu nóng rất cao và độ cứng lớn, loại thép này bao gồm các mác thép hợp kim hóa cao, được dùng chủ yếu để làm các dụng cụ cắt gọt. Thép gió có đặc tính đặc biệt đó là có thể tôi (nhiệt luyện) trong gió, đây cũng có lẽ nguyên nhân của từ thép gió. Ở đa số các quốc gia khác thép gió được gọi là "thép cắt nhanh" (thí dụ, tiếng Anh: high speed steel) vì thép này khi làm dụng cụ cắt gọt cho phép làm việc với tốc độ rất cao mà không giảm độ cứng của dụng cụ cắt gọt.


Được trích từ nguồn http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thép_gió

Nếu nói riêng thép trong dụng cụ cắt gọt thì thông dụng trong giới thợ được gọi là dao thép gió & dao hợp kim. Dao thép gió có giá khá thấp so với dao hợp kim có cùng kích thước.

Theo kinh nghiệm của mình thì khi sử dụng dao thép gió có mấy điều cần lưu ý:
- Dao thép gió cho vết cắt đẹp hơn dao hợp kim (trừ vài vật liệu quá cứng không dùng dao thép gió được).
- Khi dùng phải có phương pháp tưới nguội & phải tưới nguội. Tuy gọi là có khã năng chịu nhiệt lớn.. nhưng lại rất thấp so với dao hợp kim.

----------

Hạt Giống Phù Sa, namrex

----------


## namrex

vâng, cho em hỏi thêm, ở SG em muốn mua thép gió dạng cây tròn đặt thì có thể mua ở đâu ạ? việc là em muốn DIY cái rail trượt ấy mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Thép gió không thích hợp cho việc làm ray trượt. Đa phần bán ở VN thì thép đã được tôi rồi vì mục đích sử dụng là làm dụng cụ cắt. Khi đã tôi thì rất cứng & giòn, với lại kích thước cũng hạn chế & đắt. Nếu chỉ làm ngắn ngắn thì có thể tạm được.

Thép gió có bán nhiều ở đường Tạ Uyên hoặc Hà Tôn Quyền.

----------

namrex

----------


## namrex

> Thép gió không thích hợp cho việc làm ray trượt. Đa phần bán ở VN thì thép đã được tôi rồi vì mục đích sử dụng là làm dụng cụ cắt. Khi đã tôi thì rất cứng & giòn, với lại kích thước cũng hạn chế & đắt. Nếu chỉ làm ngắn ngắn thì có thể tạm được.
> 
> Thép gió có bán nhiều ở đường Tạ Uyên hoặc Hà Tôn Quyền.


vậy để làm rail thì mua thép tròn đặc bt, rồi đem tôi sau đó phay bóng lại được không a?

----------


## Nam CNC

chẳng biết chủ thớt cần kích thước bao nhiêu, nếu nho nhỏ thì mua chốt khuôn về mà dùng làm rail, đã được tôi cứng nhưng chưa bằng thép gió, vẫn có độ đàn hồi tốt, tất phù hợp làm rail, bản thân em nó đã được mài chuẩn bề mặt, nhưng nói trước không rẻ đâu nhé..... giá tùy theo kích thước và do hãng nào hay nước nào sản xuất. Tạ Uyên bán đầy.

----------

namrex

----------


## namrex

cảm ơn anh Nam CNC ạ, em đánh ra Tạ Uyên thử  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

Cần kích thước dài không.

----------


## namrex

phi 20 tất cả, dài 9 tấc, 7 tấc, 3 tấc, mỗi thứ 2 cây  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Haha.. dự án CNC chắc, rất phù hợp với máy 700x500x150 đây mà. Kích thước này hơi lớn, tìm thanh trượt cũ thôi. Chốt dẫn hay thép gió không dài tới mức đó đâu.

Lưu ý: không mua ty pen nhé.. vì thấy bóng láng vậy thôi chứ ty pen rất mềm.. so với ty trượt. Cho trượt vài hôm nó rổ bề mặt hết.

----------

namrex

----------


## namrex

> Haha.. dự án CNC chắc, rất phù hợp với máy 700x500x150 đây mà. Kích thước này hơi lớn, tìm thanh trượt cũ thôi. Chốt dẫn hay thép gió không dài tới mức đó đâu.
> 
> Lưu ý: không mua ty pen nhé.. vì thấy bóng láng vậy thôi chứ ty pen rất mềm.. so với ty trượt. Cho trượt vài hôm nó rổ bề mặt hết.


Chuyên gia có khác  :Big Grin: , em mới tìm dc 1 bộ trượt cũ phi 25, dài 1m4, 2 block.... chắc giảm xuống máy 4060 quá :-S

----------


## writewin

thép gió là loại thép dùng để rèn ra cây đao có thể chém dc gió và chém ra gió 

thép gió hay còn gọi là HSS, thép này thì thị trường chỉ toàn cây ngắn ngắn, thích hợp về mài làm dao cắt hay dao tiện hoặc làm dao phay, và dao chém gió, còn dùng thép thường trui thì chưa chắc đã cứng vì thành phần kim loại và tạp chất khác nhau sẻ ảnh hưởng đến độ cứng đấy là chưa nói đến việc cong vênh biến dạng khi gia nhiệt, cách đơn giản nhất là dùng thép nhíp hoặc láp, có thể dùng sắt thường gia công gần đúng rồi đem đi trui cao tần sau đó mài tinh lại 1 lần nữa

còn nếu bạn định chế ray thì dùng hộp vuông inox đổ đầy xi măng trong đó rồi bắt ép 4 ổ bi 4 mặt là dc rồi (cách này mình làm rồi, chạy khá ổn định)

----------

namrex

----------


## hojcvex

Đổ beetoong bác nhớ gõ gõ dộng dộng cho chắc btoong nhé......

----------

namrex

----------


## namrex

> thép gió là loại thép dùng để rèn ra cây đao có thể chém dc gió và chém ra gió 
> 
> thép gió hay còn gọi là HSS, thép này thì thị trường chỉ toàn cây ngắn ngắn, thích hợp về mài làm dao cắt hay dao tiện hoặc làm dao phay, và dao chém gió, còn dùng thép thường trui thì chưa chắc đã cứng vì thành phần kim loại và tạp chất khác nhau sẻ ảnh hưởng đến độ cứng đấy là chưa nói đến việc cong vênh biến dạng khi gia nhiệt, cách đơn giản nhất là dùng thép nhíp hoặc láp, có thể dùng sắt thường gia công gần đúng rồi đem đi trui cao tần sau đó mài tinh lại 1 lần nữa
> 
> còn nếu bạn định chế ray thì dùng hộp vuông inox đổ đầy xi măng trong đó rồi bắt ép 4 ổ bi 4 mặt là dc rồi (cách này mình làm rồi, chạy khá ổn định)


chẳng qua là em muốn làm con Z axis như vậy, nên hỏi về thép tròn ạ


Theo như a WW nói thì còn 1 kiểu vuông nữa như vầy, mà em thầy k chắc bằng tròn :-S

----------


## namrex

> Đổ beetoong bác nhớ gõ gõ dộng dộng cho chắc btoong nhé......


em có máy đầm dùi nè, để sát cây không biết có cong cây sắt k nữa, nó giật mạnh lắm, cầm chưa dc 15s là tê tay rồi :-S

----------


## writewin

kiểu vuông mình làm rồi, nhưng ko làm thế này, mình để mặt bi áp vào thành ống luôn, như vậy mặt chịu lực là 1 đường thẳng chứ ko phải là 1 điểm nhỏ ở giữa như thế, nếu muốn dùng ti tròn như thế thì theo cách anh nam nói là hay nhất ^^

----------

namrex

----------


## hk0569

> phi 20 tất cả, dài 9 tấc, 7 tấc, 3 tấc, mỗi thứ 2 cây


bên em có bán trục trượt tròn mới nè, kích thước bao nhiêu em cắt ra cho chiều dài mỗi cây dài 6m hàng xịn luôn, cần gì phải làm sắt rồi tôi làm chi cho mệt mà giá thành có khi còn cao hơn nữa. Trước tiên bạn đi tìm phôi C45 hay C55 rồi tiện qua một lớp sau đó tôi cao cần, do phi nhỏ và dài nên sau khi tôi nó sẽ cong vênh và bước tiếp bạn nắn lại sau đó mài vô tâm. Em đảm bảo các bác sau khi mài vô tâm nó sẽ có hình voan. Nếu bác cần em sẽ để bác giá rẻ hơn trong Sài gòn luôn và hổ trợ 1/2 chi phí vận chuyển luôn.

----------


## namrex

> bên em có bán trục trượt tròn mới nè, kích thước bao nhiêu em cắt ra cho chiều dài mỗi cây dài 6m hàng xịn luôn, cần gì phải làm sắt rồi tôi làm chi cho mệt mà giá thành có khi còn cao hơn nữa. Trước tiên bạn đi tìm phôi C45 hay C55 rồi tiện qua một lớp sau đó tôi cao cần, do phi nhỏ và dài nên sau khi tôi nó sẽ cong vênh và bước tiếp bạn nắn lại sau đó mài vô tâm. Em đảm bảo các bác sau khi mài vô tâm nó sẽ có hình voan. Nếu bác cần em sẽ để bác giá rẻ hơn trong Sài gòn luôn và hổ trợ 1/2 chi phí vận chuyển luôn.


bác cho em cái giá nhẹ nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## hk0569

phi 20 455.000/m

----------


## namrex

> phi 20 455.000/m


okay, tks bác, em sẽ nghiên cứu ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## duongvanvinh

Thép được hình thành từ hợp kim của các kim loại nặng như Vonfram, Molypden, Chromium, Vannadium, coban... thường được dùng làm đá mài, đá cắt còn được gọi là THÉP GIÓ, THÉP có độ cứng cao, THÉP CÔNG CỤ VẬN HÀNH VỚI TỐC ĐỘ CAO.
Quy cách thép gió tròn
Phi 2mm, 3mm, 3,5mm, 4mm, 5mm, 5,5mm, 6mm, 7mm, 8mm, 9mm, 10mm, 12mm, 14mm, 16mm, 18mm, 20mm...

Thành phần hóa học: thép gió M2, 6WMo5Cr4V2

C%: 0.86-0.94

W%: 5.90-6.70

Mo%: 4.70-5.20

Cr%:  3.80-4.50

V%: 1.75-2.10

Si% : 0.20-0.45

Mn%: 0.15-0.40

Các mác thép gió, tên thép gió khác: W4Mo3Cr4VSi, SKH51, W6Mo5Cr4V3, M3, SKH53, SKH54, W6Mo5Cr4V4, W6Mo5Cr4V2Co5, M35, SKH55,  W6Mo6Cr4V2, SKH52, W2M8Cr4V, W2Mo9Cr4V2, M7, SKH58, W2Mo9Cr4VCo8, M42, W18Cr4V, T1, SKH2, W12Cr4V5Co5, T15, SKH10, W9Mo3Cr4V...

Số lượng đặt hàng tối thiểu:100kg

Liên hệ Mr Vịnh 0937.619.107
Nhà máy sản xuất thép gió, thép công cụ, thép có độ cứng cao, thép làm khuôn...!

----------

